# name this fitting



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Best I've heard yet is "funky cast madina"


----------



## piedpiper (Mar 28, 2011)

wicked....


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Best I've heard yet is "funky cast madina"


Extended, double 90*, closet ell-wye


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ah! It's a WTF! Water closet adapter


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

That's Quato from Total Recall


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Pacificpipes said:


> That's Quato from Total Recall


Hahaha! It's funny cuz when you look at it, it's true


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I think I saw someone playing one of those in one of those flashmobs where a whole professional orchestra shows up unannounced. It made a very baritone sound...... with some gurgling.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

It's doctor Sues's house


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That's one of the plays that you'll see in the super bowl game...

Double reverse offset 90 or something like that...
The Bill Parcells scouting crew hasn't fully read the lips on this one yet...


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a 1963 Alabama Pipe Stringer Fitting catalog and I can't even find that in it,best match is a fig.482 4x2 E.H. cast iron offset sweep closet tee,list price of $7.00 back then


----------



## philoplumb (Nov 25, 2013)

Amazing! But stupid.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I think I saw something like it at a Blue Man Group show once...


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

that old thing, common as a housewife. i stock 3 on my van at all times. you know for those tight situations! hahahah


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

younger-plumber said:


> that old thing, common as a housewife. i stock 3 on my van at all times. you know for those tight situations! hahahah


Most including me have never seen it but you would have to ask for it correctly.. Go to google and type in 4x6x16 bend with 2-2" y branches C.I. I did and here is what I Found ... There sure is still a mase of C.I. Fittings. 

http://www.tylerpipe.com/uploads/ckfinder/files/CATALOG 2013/CATALOG 2013.pdf

You might want to explore page 54


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd call it a "_ pinche chingadera*"*_


----------

